# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβί μεταφοράς.

## οδυσσέας



----------


## panos70

Κωστα διαστασεις ξερουμε ;το εχεις κανει εσυ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν το έχω κάνει γιατί δεν μου χρειάστηκε ποτέ. οι διαστάσεις πάνε ανάλογα για πόσα πουλιά θες να είναι. Μπορείς να ψάξεις τις διαστάσεις στα έτοιμα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και κατι ποιο μερακληδικο

----------

